# Induction date



## clashann (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay I finally have my induction date. As long as everything goes well in the next few weeks, I am going in for induction on 3rd Jan to have my little girl. I will be 38 weeks 3 days.............4 weeks and counting lol


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope everything goes well!  Exciting!


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Clashann

Hope all goes well for you on 3rd Jan - what a lovely new year present! 

I hope to get my induction date confirmed next week, subject to all staying on track. I think it will be in between Christmas and new year but will know once I have the next scan next Wednesday. 

Helen x


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2011)

Come on 2012  !!!      Good luck & every thing !!!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2011)

Aww Clashann thats great news, what a lovely way to start 2012 xx all the best


----------



## clashann (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I can't wait


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooo not long now  Hope everything goes okay for you both xx


----------



## margie (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Luck - hope you manage to get some rest in over Christmas and the New Year before little one arrives in  January.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 8, 2011)

Oooh exciting news! Batch cooking starts here, then?!


----------

